# looking for a female arabic tutor



## sara_holmes (May 15, 2011)

Hi ladies,

looking for a seryian lady or jordanian lady to teach me colloquial (spoken only) arabic. no written arabic is needed.

I am semi fluent in arabic so it would be easy. in return, I will teach you english. I am a professional trainer/teacher. Or, if you do not wish to learn english, I am willing to pay 30 dhs for 30 mins of your service. If you want to learn english then we meet weekly for 1 hour. 1/2 hr for arabic for me and 1/2 hr for english for u.

I am looking to take one class per week. 

please only serious applicant respond privately to me. and NO MEN. thanks


----------



## sara_holmes (May 15, 2011)

i will come close to your place of resident in a public area. if 30 dhs for 30 mins is low...provide ur cost


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The probably the safest way to do this is to get recommendations from existing regular members on here. So if any new person simply posts their details we may well remove them if thats ok and if you see them, tread with caution, as with any private messages!!

Jo xxx


----------



## sara_holmes (May 15, 2011)

jojo said:


> The probably the safest way to do this is to get recommendations from existing regular members on here. So if any new person simply posts their details we may well remove them if thats ok and if you see them, tread with caution, as with any private messages!!
> 
> Jo xxx


ok, sure...so how shall i go about it? not sure..who shall i ask?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

sara_holmes said:


> ok, sure...so how shall i go about it? not sure..who shall i ask?


Hopefully they'll see simply answer this post and as long as they're a regular, they can recommend! Just trying to make sure you dont get all sorts answering you  

Jo xxx


----------

